# Top 5 in Middle East



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

post your top 5 of cities in the M.East


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

1. Cairo
2. Jerusalem
3. Dubai
4. Riyadh
5. Tel Aviv

But I also wanna visit Beirut, Damascus, Amman and even Baghdad and Teheran if it's become more safe in the future.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

1. Tehran
2. Beirut
3. Dubai
4. Tel Aviv
5. ?


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> post your top 5 of cities in the M.East


And what is your top 5, Mr. Israel?


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

Yerushalayim
Dubai
Abu Dhabi
Tel Aviv
Riyadh


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

1)Tel Aviv
2)Cairo
3)Beirut
4)Jerusalem
6)Haifa


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^And what's your 5th favo city?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol: i meant 5)


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

in random order: beirut, dubai, jerusalem, casablanca and byblos


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

#1 Tel Aviv
#2 Haifa
#3 Dubai
#4 Kuwait City
#5 Al Qurnah*

*Small city in Iraq where the Trigris and Eufraties rivers split - it has tons of great kind people and great scenery too - I sure hope I can come back under more peaceful conditions in a couple of years.

There's some great locations for high quality hotels and the Garden of Eden is said to have been located there, there's even a small park with a very old tree ( said to be the "tree of knowledge" ).

If anyone has been there pre 2003 please PM me


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

1) Tel Aviv
2) Dubai
3) Jerusalem
4) Cairo
5) Kuwait City


----------



## jacek_t83 (Dec 5, 2005)

In random order:
- Dubai
- Yerusalem
- Cairo
- Abu Dhabi
- Haifa


----------



## Estboy (Jan 18, 2004)

Jerusalem
Dubai
Tel Aviv
Abu Dhabi
Riyadh


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

Dubai
Yerusalem
Cairo
Abu Dhabi
Kuwait City


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I only know Dubai 12 years ago... but from the pics and what I know about the places I would say:

1 - Jerusalem (2000 years of interesting history and beautiful center)
2 - Dubai (the city of the future)
3 - Cairo (mystical labyrinth though traffic-problems)
4 - Beirut (the Paris of the ME, beautiful setting)
5 - Teheran, Baghdad or Damaskus... all very big interesting places.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

The ones I'd love to visit:

Tehran
Tel Aviv
Beyrut
Mascat
Jerusalem


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Beirut
Tehran
Tel Aviv
Jerusalem
Dubai


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

1Istanbul
2Jerusalem
3Tel Aviv
4Aleppo
5Izmir
6 Dubai
In the future if more safe-- Baghdad, Damazcus, Tehran, Kabul, Ashgabat, Beirut, and Gaza


----------



## Baianóide (Aug 9, 2005)

1. Jerusalem
2. Tel Aviv
3. Istambul
4. Dubai
5. Cairo


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe Turkey is part of the Middle East, but Istanbul is Europe 4 sure! If you can say Istanbul than you can even say Baku here, I want to go there! But that's not Middle East too...


----------



## Mali (Dec 19, 2005)

1. Jerusalem
2. Cairo
3. Teheran
4. Dubai
5. Amman, Tel Aviv or Beirut


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Is north africa counted as middle east?


----------



## Dr. Dubai (Mar 22, 2004)

1. Dubai
2. Casablanca
3. Beirut
4. Cairo
5. Damascus


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

^Casablanca? :?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Baku is great city...i've been there


----------



## Zheglov (Apr 21, 2005)

I havent been to any of them, so this is more like a list of top 5 cities i would like to see. 

Damascus
Jerusalem
Beirut
Baghdad
Dubai


----------



## DvW (Mar 8, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> Baku is great city...i've been there


Really?  Did u only make a citytrip, or did you visit the whole country? Plz come online (MSN), I wanna talk about it!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

i was there only in Baku and Quba(jewish city) Quba has so great landscapes just amazing,Baku is a mix of Europe and Asia,city looks very european 

i go there this summer (my uncle is sub embassador there)join to me


----------



## elfreako (Mar 7, 2004)

1. Cairo 
2. Jerusalem
3. Istanbul
4. Sana'a
5. Aleppo


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

macon4ever said:


> 1Istanbul
> 2Jerusalem
> 3Tel Aviv
> 4Aleppo
> ...



Istanbul and Izmir isnt in middle east.Both are from Europe !


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

-Dubai
-Jerusalem
-Cairo
-Tel Aviv
-Baku


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

^^ This is the middle east.

Baku, Kabul, Istanbul, Casablanca, Ashgabat etc. are not in the middle east.


----------



## DG (Sep 2, 2005)

virtual said:


> Is north africa counted as middle east?


NO


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

1. Tehran (Iran)
2. Shiraz (Iran)
3. Dubai (UAE)
4. Tel Aviv (Israel)
5. Manama (Bahrein)


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

virtual said:


> Is north africa counted as middle east?


Mais biensur, they are Arabs after all. Arabic = Middle east.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn.... I wanted to put Casablanca


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

*Jerusalem
*Tel Aviv
*Dubai
*Sana`a
*Beirut


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

1 Jerusalem
2 Baghdad
3 Dubai
4 Tel Aviv
5 Kuwait City

But really, I don't care


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

1) Dubai
2) Abu Dhabi 
3) Cairo
4) Tehran
5) Beirut


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Tehran, Beirut, Tel Aviv and Dubai are cities I would like to visit, but I'm sure there are many other interesting cities. Abu Dhabi seems like a nice city as well, I saw it on tv (several years ago).


----------



## Atl_Col (Feb 23, 2005)

1.Tel Aviv
2.Beirut
3.Haifa
4.Alexandria
5.Tehran


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

1.Isfahan
2.Tehran
3.Beirut
4.Istanbul
5.Tel aviv


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ You still say Istanbul.Istanbul aint in Middle East !


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ It's a matter of opinion!

And since people keeps mentioning it consider it an hornor, not to offend!


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Actually asian Turkey is part of the middle east and part of Istanbul is in Asia so technically Istanbul is a middle eastern city.


----------



## luxor (Apr 14, 2005)

1. Cairo
2. Istanbul
3. Isfahan
4. San´a
5. Jerusalem
6. Allepo
7. Damascus
8. Beirut


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

eemreee said:


> ^^ You still say Istanbul.Istanbul aint in Middle East !


In my school they always thought me that it is part of middle east


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Istanbul is definitly not ME. Middle East is the old Crescent high culture area, including the Arabian peninsula and Persia because of historical reasons (trade routes, religion etc.). It's the oriental world, Istanbul is part of the occidental world, as the center of East Rome, Constantinople and later Byzanz. Middle East is the region of the "Semits" (Mythos, Noah). Asian Turkey is often part of this region, but not Contantinople which til it fell in the late 15th century (for many historitions the end of "Middle Age", together with the Reconquista) was a clear center of the "western" world. If you count the siege of Vienne and the Ottoma Empire you have consequently include the whole Balkan into the Middle East region if you do that for Istanbul (center also geologically in Europe) 

The End :lol:


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

persian said:


> In my school they always thought me that it is part of middle east


So I recommend you to change your school


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

eemreee said:


> So I recommend you to change your school


 :| 



> The Middle East is generally thought of as a predominantly Islamic Arabic community. However the area encompasses many distinct cultural and ethnic groups, including the Arabs, Assyrians, Azeris, Berbers, Chaldeans, Druze, Greeks, Jews, Kurds, Maronites, Persians and *Turks.* The main language groups include: Arabic, Assyrian (also known as Aramaic and Syriac), Hebrew, Persian, Kurdish and *Turkish*....
> 
> ....Middle East defines a cultural area, so it does not have precise borders. The most common and highly arbitrary definition includes: Bahrain, Cyprus, Egypt, *Turkey*, Iran (Persia), Iraq, Israel, Jordan, Kuwait, Lebanon, Oman, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, Syria, the United Arab Emirates, Yemen, the West Bank and the Gaza Strip
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middle_East


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

The fact that Turkey can be considered middle east geographicaly doesn't change anything about Istanbull, as a city, "middle east" is not even a continent, it's a region, Europe itself is not even a real geographical continent, so the debate wether Istanbull is European or middle-eastener is stupid to begin with.

Turkey is to Europe and the middle east what France is to northen and southern europe.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

1. Tel Aviv
2. Dubai
3. Cairo
4. Jerusalem
5. Kuwait City


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

The top five I would like to visit:

1. Cairo
2. Beirut
3. Jerusalem
4. Teheran
5. Tel Aviv


----------



## kenaney (Dec 2, 2005)

1) Esfahan (the best city with Islamic architecture!) 
2) dubai
3) Baku
4) Abu dhabi
5) Mecca and Medina inshallah!


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

1.Cairo
2.Jerusalem
3.Beirut
4.Istanbul
5.Dubai

(although I haven't been to Jerusalem or Dubai... I had to include them!)


----------



## unoh (Aug 13, 2005)

1 Dubai
2 Doha


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

Esfahan
Istanbul
Cairo
Damascus
Jerusalem


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

amoung some nice citys in this area I choose:

- Tel Aviv (cool/modern blah blah blah)
- Beirut (ellegance/setting)
- Dubai (brilliant projects)
- Tehran (vibrant city/setting)
- Sana (brilliant old traditional architecture)

Cairo and Casablanca are great citys but they are not in Meadle East, thats whai I dont choose that twoo citys....


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

randome order:

-Beirut
-Tel Aviv
-Jerusalem
-Dubai
-Tehran


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

1) Muscat
2) Dubai
3) Cairo
4) Tehran
5) Doha


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

jader3283 said:


> BEIRUT BEIRUT BEIRUT
> The land of friendly people who enjoy, embrace and PARTY life. The no.1 and no.3 rated bars in the world.


yeah dude but there are no jobs. in my opinion beirut would be a much better place if people there gave up on the fashion and partying for a while and instead focused on building an economy. relying on the lebanese in Dubai to come to lebanon every summer and pump it up with tourist party dollars isn't exactly a long term solution. and perhaps the local lebanese should save and invest their earnings locally rather than prop up the Gucci and Smirnoff businesses.


----------



## Dubaiiscool:) (Mar 15, 2009)

1.Dubai
2.Doha
3.Kuwait City
4.Tehran
5.Abu Dhabi


----------



## Russel (Jan 22, 2006)

Jerusalem
Mecca
Istanbul
Tel Aviv
Cairo


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

luv2bebrown said:


> yeah dude but there are no jobs. in my opinion beirut would be a much better place if people there gave up on the fashion and partying for a while and instead focused on building an economy. relying on the lebanese in Dubai to come to lebanon every summer and pump it up with tourist party dollars isn't exactly a long term solution. and perhaps the local lebanese should save and invest their earnings locally rather than prop up the Gucci and Smirnoff businesses.




How should a Lebanese live and spend his money is none of your concern.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

þopsï said:


> How should a Lebanese live and spend his money is none of your concern.


whether a lion chooses to eat zebra or gazelle is none of your concern.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

1. Tel Aviv
2. Beirut
3. Cairo
4. Dubai
5. Tehran


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Gzdvtz said:


> What's there in Eilat besides all the hotels?


ice bar,water sports,IMAX,underwater restaurant,Nightmare labirint,big beach parties,Jeap trips,amazing promenade,chill out population,gay parade and Gay weekend,jazz festival, etc...


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm going to Tehran tommorow


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

Tel Aviv
Istambul ??
Dubai
Beirut
Tehran


----------



## PuroTequila (Aug 4, 2006)

*My top 5*

If I can visit 5 cities in middle east will be:

1 Teherán
2 Dubai
3 Damascus
4 Muscat
5 Beirut


----------



## evieparsons (Dec 17, 2009)

Dubai
Jerusalem
Abu Dhabi
Tel Aviv
Amman


----------



## Bergnorth1989 (Nov 8, 2008)

1.Dubai
2.jurusalem
3.cairo
4.haifa
5.tripoli


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

1. Tel Aviv
2. Jerusalem
3. Beirut
4. Dubai
5. Tehran

!!


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Cairo*
*Tel Aviv*
*Tehran*
*Baghdad*
*Beirut*


----------



## ZIG (Oct 7, 2005)

would love to go to Teheran but scared


----------



## poltak (Sep 25, 2008)

ZIG said:


> would love to go to Teheran but scared



yup, i agree with you. NOwadays, there are riot and demostration in tehran. it is not safe to go there. I prefer dubai.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dubai
Cairo
Doha
Riyadh
Muscat


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

1).Dubai 
2).Riyadh 
3).Doha 
4).Cairo
5).Beirut


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Dubai
> Cairo
> Doha
> Riyadh
> Muscat


not Tel Aviv in ur list?
ure always say Tel Aviv is the best blah blah blah..


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

maybe he's been already...?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no,he hasnt been


----------



## Mesch (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Dubai
2. Tel Aviv
3. Beirut
4. Cairo
5. Jeddah
*..and*
6. Jerusalem
7. Medina
8. Mecca
9. Abu Dhabi
10. Damascus


----------



## ashool (Jan 3, 2010)

1. Tehran
2. Tel Aviv
3. Dubai
4. Istanbul
5. Cairo


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

1 tel aviv
2 jerusalen
3 dubai
4 abu dhabi
5 Riyadh


----------

